# MDC Police



## Ford_Fan (Mar 2, 2004)

I was looking through some pictures on my computer, and I found a shot of an old MDC Police cruiser. That picture made me wonder about the former agency. I'm just curious, but what jurisdiction did this department have, and what powers did their officers have?

Thanks.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I believe they had from 128 east area including the southeast express way, RT9. Their powers entailed parkways, highways, playgrounds, some municipal roads. I think they had full police powers anywhere east from 128. Their cruisers were pretty cool looking.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

BHCCPD said:


> Their cruisers were pretty cool looking.


After they ditched the green and went to blue & gray, before that they where goofy looking.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Share the picture with us.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Gil said:


> BHCCPD said:
> 
> 
> > Their cruisers were pretty cool looking.
> ...


Gee don't remember green but then again I was grabbing my six pack of buds and running when they raided the keg parties on the MDC parks in west roxbury, roslindale, hyde park in the mid to late 80s "OH SHIT WTF HERE COMES THE METS RUN"!!! LOL


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Ford_Fan

Can ya post the pics ?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, just having a flashback to the consolidation! 

The MDC(or More Dukakis Cops, as they were known in the day) had powers not only on any properties that were owned or controlled by the MDC, but also in any jurisdiction their water mains traversed...

Trivia: the Boston guys used to refer to them as "squirrel-chasers"


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

dcs2244, just curious, what is it that you actually do for a living?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

k9,

Just a nasty, skanky old horse trooper!

Dave


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

ok, I was just wondering because your occupation says specialist/tech.I assumed it had to do with law enforcement just didn't know what.Thanks.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Years back I used to work with a lot of these MDC guys. My town had a MDC reservor in it and one of their larger substations was in the next town over. While some of the officers were ok most of the younger ones at the time were MSP wana bees who didn't make the cut for the MSP but got on to the MDC as what the thought was the next best thing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to work with a lot of guys retired from MSP, Boston, Cambridge, and the MDC.

From what I learned watching them interact, the mets were essentially a political job...The other guys used to bust on the mets, asking if they were the guy whose job it was to transport Speaker Kevarian (D, Papa Gino's) kid to and from school, which school crossing did they guard, did they ever find out who was setting the ashcans on fire along the esplanade, etc!  

In fact, I once had to transport her from UMASS to GHQ (card factory) on the dogwatch....oops  

nevermind :lol:


----------



## Ford_Fan (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.

Here's the picture I found:








Above photo from John Antonelli.

I'll look around and see I have any others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

HAH!!! I love it...give me more!  

Guinness2429


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ford_Fan,

Just curious: why does a FoMoCo guy have a Dodge Brothers machine on his 'puter? :?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Where did you find that picture? You cannot find anything on the old Metro Police, that's a good memory picture to have.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Where do the Mets fall on the Registry-Capitol-Met-MSP merger foodchain???? Does a Met /Trooper get a lower position???? :?:


----------



## Ford_Fan (Mar 2, 2004)

dcs2244: Yeah, you got me there.  Anyway, I had to save that picture, it's a classic (even if it is a Dodge)! 

michaelbos: I think I saved it from the old police car website, Copcruisers. That site has been closed for a few years now. I'll keep looking around on my computer and see if I have any other pictures of their cars.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Food. Beside all the funny remarks, the Mets were well used as backups to alot of cities and towns since they way they were set up. They were set up as an urban department. With district stations with so many assigned cars, motorcycles,detective,wagons,K-9's. And they would patrol their concerns within their districts. And some towns,cities did benefit from the MDC Police as having extra units patroling their cities and towns as they were patroling their concerns. 

Now the MBTA has assumed that role to a point, they are called into areas at times to assist in major incidents along with the Mass State Police of course.

The Mass Capitol Police of course took care of the State house, all those state buildings and the old Registry buildng. And they had some funny powers along with that since they protected the legislation and Senate, so it was nice to have friends  I worked for a small state agency then as a Police officer and Governor VOLPE's Brother or cousin was a MCP officer and had the Beacon Street beat from Beacon and Charles to Beacon and park street's and he was the spitting image of the Governor and he use to get some looks as he was roaming around in uniform (nice guy too)

And of course the Registry POlice, feared by every 16 YO with a new license in the those days


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

That was a cool pic...a little blast from the past..


----------



## capefiveo (Oct 19, 2003)

The last time I saw a cruiser like that was from a "T.J. Hooker" episode on TV land.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ford_Fan said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Here's the picture I found:
> 
> ...


Wow I dont remember them looking like this,might be before my time. I remember them having the white blue and gray crown vics with a blue stripe down each side and in white stencilled writing Metropolitan Police. The also had the shiny spokey crown vic hup caps. They use to have pissing matches with Boston PD on details and jurisdictional issues. I can rembering several incidents with the Mets and Boston officers having fist fights it public which made the news.

PS what does SELECTIVE ENFORCEMENT on the fender mean?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

That's a rare pic...and the cruiser I think is rare as well...If I rememember right they had a lot of Chevy's...I do remember seeing some older fords..that had just a single blue dome light on the roof..mid to late 70's era..of course I was just a little kid...My dad was a city cop and we have some family friends that were on the Mets.. The white with blue and and gray stripes that people refer to I think came about in the early 80' like 83 or so....That pic should maybe go in the gallary...


----------



## Bravo2060 (Mar 5, 2004)

Sgt Jack said:


> The white with blue and and gray stripes that people refer to I think came about in the early 80' like 83 or so....That pic should maybe go in the gallary...


Nice picture. Thanks for the memories. The blue and gray colors came about towards the end when they were pushing the new Metro police look.

I remember when the old Fords were all green except for the two front doors, which were all white. On the front doors was a badge style emblem which read MDC Police.
There was one large blue bubble light on the roof, with an even larger speaker in front of it. The siren sounded like the air raid alarm on the beginning of Babba Blacksheep. {you under 30's won't understand.} My father used to tell me they were referred to as the park police {when he was young}.

Like the Msp, the Mets were always around for a good car chase. My fondest memory of the Mets was when I responded to a two car mva/ pi. down on the drive. I found three Haitians on the ground, all shirtless. All appeared to be unconscious.

Just as I start to panic, up comes an old salty Met. He knew I was a rookie right off the bat. He also knew I was unfamiliar with phony/staged accidents. He tells me to get out of the way, pulls out a penny and places it on the tip of his big cigar. After heating it up to about 200 degrees, he flips it down on one of the bare-chested Haitians.

This guy leaps up about ten feet off the ground and lets out an unbearable shriek.
Suddenly the other two "unconscious" victims jump up and start chasing after him.
Ha ha ha, I'm still laughing today.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Ok kids  The cruiser before the green and whites?

Well they were mostly stationwagons and surburbans, only the higher ups received sedans. Thet were blue with orange tailgate doors with the blue lettering M D C POLICE. The two blue lights which are on the green and whites were located at the rear of the vehicles for maximum vision.

Pretty sharp for it's day, they really stood out. I'm sure no one has a color picture of that car. (sorry to say)


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

What is "Selective Enforcement" or is that a photoshop addition:?:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I think it was a radar car, selective enforcement for traffic stops and traps.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

There was also a picture of the another Met cruiser before the merged posted in one of the subject forums, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bravo,

That's a great story!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I used to love seeing these cruisers.
I love the lightbar. 








Anyone have any pics of the old Registry of Motor Vehicle Police Cars ?
Those were pretty cool too ! 
I think they used to run with the old boxy Chevy Caprice's < Pre 1995 style.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

hope this works
a pic of an old registry car painted up as a MSP
Pretty neat


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

GMACK24 said:


> I used to love seeing these cruisers.
> I love the lightbar.
> 
> 
> ...


Gmack good find! These were the cars I was talkin about. I use to run with my case of beer when I saw this car LOL These POs who use to work the Mets would never have to buy beer during their career because they would confiscate so much on the beat!! LOL A Keg party nightmare


----------



## Ford_Fan (Mar 2, 2004)

I just found a burned CD with a few more pictures of MDC Police cruisers on it. Hopefully I have some other pictures around someplace. 


















Does anybody remember what the rear of these cars looked like (the trunk color and writing mainly)? I'd love to break out my old modeling skills and try to make one of these cruisers.









Here's the only picture I've seen of a Massachusetts Registry Police cruiser. Too bad only part of the rear is shown. Does anybody remember what the rest of these cruisers looked like?

Also, all of the above pictures are from John Antonelli.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Hey folks. Check this site out. The Mass retired Registry Inspectors assoc
some nice pictures from the past there.

www.mmvia.homestead.com


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

> Here's the only picture I've seen of a Massachusetts Registry Police cruiser. Too bad only part of the rear is shown. Does anybody remember what the rest of these cruisers looked like?


The Registry cruisers were simply white with the Registry sholder patch as the door emblem.

Also, if you look at some of the MDC trucks, the ones parked next to the Museum of Science in particular, you can see the old MDC police lightbars being recycled. They will have the word 'Metro" on the back of the bar.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

GMACK24 said:


> hope this works
> a pic of an old registry car painted up as a MSP
> Pretty neat


Just after the change and before all the cruisers were painted, there were two Registry cruisers at Nashua street that were all white, with the Registry decals removed and replace with the MSP decal, and the words "State Police" in its proper place on the front quarter panels. Strangest things I ever saw.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anybody have pictures of the old Turnpike SP cruisers? they were green and white...a lot of MoPar wagons w/stretchers...mostly 440 B-blocks...some HEMI's rumored...1960's... 8)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

When I was a little lad 5/6yrs old back in the early to mid 70s growing up in Boston during the energy crisis. I remember Boston Police had Chevy Novas, Grand Terinos (Sorry not sure on the spelling), and Ford Station Wagons as their cruisers. I also remember Boston PD had tripod vehicles called Cushmans for there parking ticket enforcement vehicles. These tripods or three wheel gocarts would be use mostly in the down town area of Boston where they would be small enough to drive on sidewalks and fast enough to travel on the street. The Cushman would hold one maybe two officers. I saw one at Boston Police station 18 in Hyde Park a few years back. I almost fell over with laughter. Does anyone here remember or have any pics to support what I am saying. I do also remember the state police had Ford Station Wagons as well. Sorry dont mean to be flash backing to the 70s

PS if you lookback at the busing crisis you may see a glimpse of the chevy novas, grand terinos and station wagons from BPD


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Now I'm gonna date myself. In high school I had a retired MSP '73 Ford Custom 500 460 Interceptor-what a rocket!!! Four years old and all rotted out already! My bud had a '72 w/a 429, seemed to be faster....2244, were these big block FoMoCo products any good???? (We had fun w'em!) 8)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

40th, any car you have fun in AND has a V8 is a good car. I remember the 460 and the 429. The 460 was a Lincoln motor; The 429 was Ford's attempted answer to the MoPar 426 HEMI (GM's was the 427). They were all fast mills, but check this:

Developement of the 426 (R&amp;D) stopped in 1971. Ford and Chevy continued R&amp;D on their mills for a considerable time longer and still couldn't match the MoPar! Today you can still go over to your local MoPar shop and buy a 426 crate motor...it's about 12K. Not so the Ford and Chevy. :shock: 

Now, the proof being in the pudding: goto the drag strip...all the top fuelers are HEMI's, Keith Black being the premier builder...

To get back to the 460/429 thing: My books are still packed, but I think the 429 had more ponies than the 460, just as the 426 had more than the 440! 

What a sad comment on our country, and the youth of today, when "fast and furious" cars are 1.8 liter Toyotas!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Roger that my friend.......


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

GREAT pictures, keep them coming. Nostalgic is always nice


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL the number on the met cruiser is still active.... of course it's MSP now.


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

Since this seems to be the vintage cruiser photo gallery;

I am looking for photos of 1974 ish MSP cruisers for a possible restoration project. If anyone has any, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

DCS22244 speaks my language!!!!!!!! *MOPAR*!!!!!!!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Mopar Master-my town used to have all Mopars "Back in the Day". I remember '75 fullsize 440 Monacos, '76 400 bigblock small Monacos, gorgeous Nightwatch Blue '79 360 St. Regis', early 80s 360 Diplomats (fiendishly seductive...) All took a pounding...... :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ed,

Dig up a copy of that 16 mm movie about the MSP with that singing trooper and his guitar...if I remember correctly, it starred the 1973 Fury I two door hardtop, single blue gumball...we used to have a copy at B3...probably be able to get a VHS at the SPA! First year for "5 MPH" bumpers; Hall Effect electronic ignition standard; 440 CID w/Carter 4bbl, possibly Thermoquad! (good brakes at initial application...wicked tendency to fade due to heat build-up in pursuit mode...). A bulletproof Torqueflite spinning a Dana Suregrip! 8) 

dave

It doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

A registry police website
http://www.mmvia.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyone have any of those old MSP Troop E cruiser pics that were mentioned earlier? I don't ever remember seeing those.


----------

